# 1970's Packaged Pudding Cake Mix?



## Joeygirl

Does anyone remember a packaged pudding cake mix from the 1970's?
I have been on a quest for the name and maker for over 20 years. My family loved it. I could have sworn it was a Jiffy Mix but I wrote to them and they said no. There were two flavors. Choloclate and Lemon. It was packaged in small jiffy mix sized boxes. You mixed the cake batter, poured some sort of packaged powder on top, and then poured hot water on top of the powder. tried. This one had definate pudding on the bottom of the pan that stayed like pudding for a couple of days before it was absorbed by the cake. Does anyone remember this? What brand it might have been? If not does anyone have a great recipie for either of these pudding cakes. I've tried several scratch recipies, but they're just not the sam.


----------



## babetoo

sorry don't even recall it. welcome to d.c. some one will know, i am sure


----------



## Jeff G.

Joeygirl said:


> Does anyone remember a packaged pudding cake mix from the 1970's?
> I have been on a quest for the name and maker for over 20 years. My family loved it. I could have sworn it was a Jiffy Mix but I wrote to them and they said no. There were two flavors. Choloclate and Lemon. It was packaged in small jiffy mix sized boxes. You mixed the cake batter, poured some sort of packaged powder on top, and then poured hot water on top of the powder. tried. This one had definate pudding on the bottom of the pan that stayed like pudding for a couple of days before it was absorbed by the cake. Does anyone remember this? What brand it might have been? If not does anyone have a great recipie for either of these pudding cakes. I've tried several scratch recipies, but they're just not the sam.



You are almost right.  You used the Jiffy chocolate cake mix and the Jiffy chocolate icing mix.  Unfortunately, at least around here, neither are available.   The recipe was on the side of one of the boxes.  I just checked... I have to drive 100 miles to get the chocolate cake mix.

Whoops-- found the recipe!!!! 
*JIFFY CHOCOLATE PUDDING CAKE* 

1 pkg Jiffy Dark Fudge or Devil's Food Cake mix 
1 egg 
1/4 cup water 
1 pkg Jiffy Fudge Frosting mix 
1 1/3 cup milk 
1/4 cup margarine 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Grease an 8x8-inch baking pan.

Blend cake mix, egg and water. Spread in prepared pan. 

In saucepan, heat frosting mix, milk and margarine together.  When hot, carefully pour mixture over batter in pan.  

Bake in preheated 350 F oven for 30-35 minutes.  Serve warm. 

Servings: 6
Source: Jiffy​ *Recipe URL:* http://www.recipelink.com/msgid/0217670

​


----------



## quicksilver

Welcome, Joeygirl. I don't recall it either. Sorry.


----------



## Joeygirl

Thanks all for the welcome.  And THANK YOU Jeff G for the receipe.  I do believe you're right about the recipe being on the side of the box.  I don't remember the exact ingredients you mention in the recipie.  I remember simply putting the dry pudding mix on top of the cake batter then pouring hot water over it but it 30+ years ago that I made it.  My son is tickled because it was his favorite too.  Thanks again!!


----------



## chefcrafty

my mom used to make the pudding cake too, I can't remember if it was pillsbury, or duncan hines, I sure do miss it. there is a chocolate pudding cake available but it is not as much pudding as the old one.


----------



## PattY1

Joeygirl said:


> Does anyone remember a packaged pudding cake mix from the 1970's?
> I have been on a quest for the name and maker for over 20 years. My family loved it. I could have sworn it was a Jiffy Mix but I wrote to them and they said no. There were two flavors. Choloclate and Lemon. It was packaged in small jiffy mix sized boxes. You mixed the cake batter, poured some sort of packaged powder on top, and then poured hot water on top of the powder. tried. This one had definate pudding on the bottom of the pan that stayed like pudding for a couple of days before it was absorbed by the cake. Does anyone remember this? What brand it might have been? If not does anyone have a great recipie for either of these pudding cakes. I've tried several scratch recipies, but they're just not the sam.


 
This can be done from scratch. If anyone is intrested, PM me and I will post the recpie and variations.(choc., butterscotch, vanilla ect.)


----------



## giggler

Patty, please share the recipe to the list!

Butterscotch!  Yumm!

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## PattY1

giggler said:


> Patty, please share the recipe to the list!
> 
> Butterscotch! Yumm!
> 
> Eric, Austin Tx.


 

Sorry this took so long to post. I didn't forget, just getting around to posting.

*HOT FUDGE SUNDAE CAKE*

1 cup ap flour
3/4 cup sugar
2 tbl. cocoa
2 tea. baking powder
1/4 tea salt
1/2 cup milk
2 tbl vegetable oil
1 tea vanilla
1 cup chopped nuts (optional)
1 cup packed brown sugar
1/4 cup cocoa
1 3/4 cup hottest tap water

Heat oven to 350. Mix flour, sugar and 2 tbl. cocoa, baking powder and salt in ungreased square pan, 9x9x2. Mix milk, oil, and vanilla with fork until smooth. Stir in nuts. Spread in pan. Sprinkle with brown sugar and 1/4 cup cocoa. Pour hot water over batter.
Bake 40 minutes. While warm, spoon into dessert dishes and top with ice cream. Spoon sauce from the pan onto each serving.

*Butterscotch Sundae Cake:* Sub 1 cup butterscotch chips for the nuts. Decrease brown sugar to 1/2 cup and the 1/4 cup of cocoa to 2 tbl.

*Mallow Sundae Cake:* Sub 1/2 cup miniature marshmallows fot the nuts.

*Peanutty Saunde Cake:* Sub 1/2 cup peanut butter and 1/2 cup chopped peanuts for the nuts.

*Raisin Sundae Cake:* Sub 1 cup raisins for the nuts.


----------



## lyndalou

I do remember the pudding cake mixes, but for the life of me can't remember the manufacturer. Could it have been Betty Crocker?


----------



## memahoney

*Jiffy chocolate pudding cake mix*



Joeygirl said:


> Does anyone remember a packaged pudding cake mix from the 1970's?
> I have been on a quest for the name and maker for over 20 years. My family loved it. I could have sworn it was a Jiffy Mix but I wrote to them and they said no. There were two flavors. Choloclate and Lemon. It was packaged in small jiffy mix sized boxes. You mixed the cake batter, poured some sort of packaged powder on top, and then poured hot water on top of the powder. tried. This one had definate pudding on the bottom of the pan that stayed like pudding for a couple of days before it was absorbed by the cake. Does anyone remember this? What brand it might have been? If not does anyone have a great recipie for either of these pudding cakes. I've tried several scratch recipies, but they're just not the sam.


 
Joeygirl; you are so right...jiffy DID make a "chocolate pudding cake mix"...
my son was 10 yrs old at that time (1970)and made this by himself many times. I too am trying to find this mix...it did not require any "cooking" on the stove top..you just mixed the batter, poured the pkg of powder over it,then hot water (slowly) and baked ( seems like 20 or 30 min.) the pudding came to the top...( sort of like funnel cake). The recipes I have found are so time consuming...definately not "jiffy".


----------



## alightstone

*I remember those little boxed pudding cake mixes!*

I do indeed remember little easy-to-make mixes that came in small boxes. Each had two packages inside: one for the cake, and one for the pudding. We used to have dozens of chocolate and butterscotch (or caramel) mixes in the house. We made them all the time: so quick and easy... and delicious! I'm really not sure why these things aren't made any more. 

I have a vague memory of a name like Sherwood. Sorry, I was just a kid, and this is going back about 45 years.


----------



## GotGarlic

alightstone said:


> I do indeed remember little easy-to-make mixes that came in small boxes. Each had two packages inside: one for the cake, and one for the pudding. We used to have dozens of chocolate and butterscotch (or caramel) mixes in the house. We made them all the time: so quick and easy... and delicious! I'm really not sure why these things aren't made any more.
> 
> I have a vague memory of a name like Sherwood. Sorry, I was just a kid, and this is going back about 45 years.


Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking [emoji2]

No need to apologize - the original post was from 2008 and the person who posted it isn't around anymore. And don't worry about responding to an old post - lots of people new to the site do that.


----------



## Kayelle

Yup, they were made by Betty Crocker and we loved the lemon especially. 

 How I wish they were still made. I've tried making them from scratch and never found one as good as these.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> Yup, they were made by Betty Crocker and we loved the lemon especially.
> 
> How I wish they were still made. I've tried making them from scratch and never found one as good as these.



I hadn't thought of these in years.. 

I do remember how much we liked them too..

Ross


----------

